# Reliable petshops for reptile boarding in Nottingham?



## clarestalf (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of a reptile petshop in Nottingham that I can trust to look after my pets when I go on holiday? Not planning a holiday soon, but is nice to know there is somewhere if I need it. 

I have just got back from florida to find that while I was away my 2 fire bellied toads were stollen from the shop that was looking after them. I no longer trust them to look after my pets in the future. 

I haven't lived here long so still don't know about shops here.

Thanks


----------

